# Is It safe to get hard disk via courier



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jul 13, 2010)

Is It safe to get hard disk via courier

i want ide hard disk which is not available from the shop i purchase computer items 
i found it in delhi and i stay in bombay

the person told me he will courier the hard disk in good packing and if the courier person even drops the hard disk on the floor nothing wll happen

so whether to get hard disk with courier or not
any one else have received hard disk in courier safely please tell


----------



## Rahim (Jul 13, 2010)

Dont worry as the packaging would take care and the courier agent would have been told about its content. I am sure IDE drives would have been available at Mumbai itself though its getting incresingly difficult as SATA has replaced them and is costly.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jul 13, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Dont worry as the packaging would take care and the courier agent would have been told about its content. I am sure IDE drives would have been available at Mumbai itself though its getting incresingly difficult as SATA has replaced them and is costly.



thanks for the reply
but i dont know who is selling 320 or 500 gb ide hard disks

i purchased 320 gb approx 6 months ago and i am getting 160 gb ide only from that shopkeeper he tells no harddisks greater than 160 gb ide is coming for sale

and supposed the hard disk is dropped will it develop bad sectors at further .


----------



## Rahim (Jul 13, 2010)

^Dont worry; i am sure the dealer would have enough cushion filled into that box. I purchased 500 GB IDE drives just 6 months ago though finding it was difficult.

The local dealer is just giving you BS of none availabulity of IDE drives. We in India still have a majority when it comes to using old mobo.


----------

